# Oxbow



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

*[/I don't really like the Oxbow I find it very bland. Living World is excellent and I cant fault it. Thumbs up for Kaytee brand(very hard to get in Australia) and also Vitakraft and Trixie which are also hard to buy in Australia.
I have to buy Rotastak mouse treats on ebay you cant get it here and really in Australia all you can get for rodents is locally made seed mixes and pellets which arent really nice and if lucky a small amount of Living World food. Its quite abysmal actually.b]*


----------

